# Anybody Tried These?



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anybody tried the foreverlast ray-guard boots?

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-ray-guard-mens-reef-boots?repChildCatid=14430

Looking at getting a pair to start some wade fishing with some buddies. Since not sure how much i am going to be doing this dont want to go out and drop serious cash on something that I only use a few times when something like this will work.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

mumbles said:


> Has anybody tried the foreverlast ray-guard boots?
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-ray-guard-mens-reef-boots?repChildCatid=14430
> 
> Looking at getting a pair to start some wade fishing with some buddies. Since not sure how much i am going to be doing this dont want to go out and drop serious cash on something that I only use a few times when something like this will work.


 That's not all you need.

This is from the description.

*"The boots can be used with ForEverlast Ray-Guard Shields (not included) to also provide protection from underwater urchins."*

You need these as well or you might as well go barefoot

They gonna cost you $28 more if I remember correctly


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Save yourself some money and get these. Just remember to shuffle your feet.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glo...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Buy some everlast reef boots and some crackshot Ray guards and go fish ! They are great guards and they are made in USA , but the boots are not !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Simms Riversheds with crackshot ray guards. I refuse to support Foreverlast after some of the **** the owner post on here inviting 2Coolers to fight him at the fishing show because they were discussing how those boots are junk and the soles wear horribly. 
You can find the Riversheds on Steepandcheap for $99 sometimes. I have had mine for two years now and they are just getting broken in...and yes, I fish quite a bit.


----------



## chevy80c10 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have these, http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-ray-guard-mens-wading-boots?repChildCatid=14419 had them for 2 years and no problems. My dad uses the ones you posted about, they're comfortable, but he has the ray guard panels separate. These are integrated and have a small screened hole in the side which makes them much easier to get on and off. Then again what smackdaddy said, you can't go wrong with simms.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

I went and got them with ray guards. Figure for right now these will work fine. We will see how long these last and if I upgrade later on. So far they seem pretty good, tested them out last week for the first time and cant complain about them.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I wear some Simms boots and crackshot guards myself. No complaints about either!


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

My first pair of foreverlast boots lasted a year and a half (wading 4-5 times a month). I can understand not buying Simms or other high end gear, but my early impression is that it will cost less (monetary and headache) in the long run to invest in better gear.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I waded with Foreverlast boots initially, and they were fine for short wades, but after all day, my feet would kill me, as there is no support. 

The Simms boots are much more like a hiking boot fit and actually have some support. 

Mine have lasted for years, and there are some on clearance right now someone else posted about, that would be about the same price as the foreverlast boots ~$125-$140, for what, IMHO, is much better quality, and over time, will pay for itself.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought the Everlast ray guards separate from the boots and saved $40 for the boots and ray guards instead of paying $114 for both together. Doesn't make sense!
You cannot go wrong buying from Academy!!! If the items you buy EVER leak, break, or become damaged you can take them back for a refund or exchange with receipt. 

I have bought a pair of $50 waders from Academy and have had two leaks so far out three different pairs. I am not sure if I hit a rock or got a hook stuck in them but they exchanged them no questions. At this rate i will never pay for another pair of waders!!

I heard Academy bought out Magellan and they support the products 100%. Take advantage of this good deal!


----------

